

Where can I get all the links of HN older times - Sudarshan

The HN website serves as a great minimally polluted digg like service targetted at the geek community. While many links are time sensitive, many are precious nuggets of non diminishing value. Eg the drawing homer simpson using epicycles is really neat. I wish to comb thru this treasure trove and unearth the gems. Unfortunately HN shows only the top 210 or so submissions. Can u make the rest public in some way? I hope all those jewels r not lost. ibm.sudarshan@gmaildddoootttcom (gmail.com)
======
daleharvey
searchyc.com lets you access / search for older links

